# PHILADELPHIA | Projects & Construction



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Philadelphia Projects & Construction

*A look at recent, ongoing and future developments in the Philadelphia area.*


Philadelphia Skyline 2011 by JKEL, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Phillydeals*



> Thursday, August 25, 2011
> 
> Another Comcast tower in Center City?
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Philly.com*



> Wednesday, August 17, 2011
> 
> Toll Bros.' new Society Hill condo plan
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Philly.com*



> Friday, September 16, 2011
> 
> SugarHouse casino expansion, Chinatown tower plans
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*PhillyShark*



> Chinatown Eastern Tower Community Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A start date for this project has not been announced. Stay tuned...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Philly Bricks*



> Saturday, July 30, 2011
> Things are Looking Up on Chestnut Street
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*PhillyShark*



> 9/30/2011
> 
> Cira Centre South
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*PhillyShark*



> 10/12/2011
> The Future of the Festival Pier
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Loft for Callowhill Rivals Expectations *


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Dranoff Development For South St. And Broad*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sugarhouse Expansion*



> Sugarhouse Casino representatives hope to build a parking garage 40 feet shorter than what was originally approved for their next phase of development, while also retaining the option to build outward instead of upward if there is the need for more parking in the future.
> 
> 
> Deputy Mayor Alan Greenberger told the Philadelphia City Planning Commission that the administration thinks the longer retention of more surface lot space is a good trade for reducing the garage from 10 to 6 stories above an expanded ground floor casino space.
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Hot on the heels of NYC's very successful High Line Park, Philadelphia is planning its own sky park:*



























http://phillyshark.blogspot.com/2011/08/philadelphias-sky-park.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*PhillyShark*



> Philly Live Goes Up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Drexel University's Masterplan Revisited*












> *Reinforcing Market Street As The Heart Of Campus*
> 
> Construction projects on the northern edge of Market Street will center more activity in this key area and further Drexel's presence in West Philadelphia. This shift, which began with the renovation of Van Rensselaer Hall, the move of administrative functions to 3201 Arch Street, and the construction of the East and North Residence Halls, will provide a more even distribution of activity throughout the campus. The conversion of the Armory into an athletic and convocation center also will help ensure a more even distribution of campus resources, as will potential dining outlets north of Market Street.
> 
> ...


----------



## thejacko5 (Nov 3, 2010)

any information on the childrens hospital expansion plans?

supposed to be massive. $2bn over 5 years


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Wistar Institute Breaks Ground*












> 11/30/2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

thejacko5 said:


> any information on the childrens hospital expansion plans?
> 
> supposed to be massive. $2bn over 5 years


Here's an article from June about CHOP's expansion plans:

*phillydeals*



> Wednesday, June 8, 2011
> CHOP plans million-sq-ft project at South St. site (Update)
> 
> 
> ...


As proposals come in, the results should be extraordinary! :cheers:


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Drexel's new master plan is supposed to be coming out tomorrow...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*phillyshark*



> Dilworth Plaza Redo Begins Soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Dance Center For The Pennsylvania Ballet*



> The Pennsylvania Ballet plans to create a $17.5 million dance center on North Broad Street. The project has broken ground on a complex of five dance studios, school and offices signaling another step forward for the revival of North Broad Street. The project was greeted with open arms by the city and arts community. However The project includes the demolition of a building at 325 N. Broad that is listed on the national Register of Historic Places, and the preservation community is not joining in the applause for the project.
> 
> [...]


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Great to see all this redevelopments! I think Philly has some of the most potential of any city on Earth. It's got rich history, an educated populace, an amazingly good ivy league school, huge corporate presence in the area, lies right between NYC and DC, has wildly successful sports teams, a beautiful skyline, and it lies in between 2 rivers! And somehow the city is lackluster, I think with the right focus though, Philly can truly redevelop itself into a globally relevant city of the future.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Philly.com*



> $60M entertainment district unveiled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

thejacko5 said:


> any information on the childrens hospital expansion plans?
> 
> supposed to be massive. $2bn over 5 years


Caught this rendering of CHOP's South Campus extension on Mark Chen's website:









http://www.mchen-arch.com/projects/001_master_planning/001_childrens_hospital/001.html

It looks preliminary and I've seen other variations so FWIW...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Family Court Building Pushes On*









14 floors...or 15?



> 1/05/12
> 
> The new Family Court Building would come as a welcome addition to Philadelphia's government institutions by many who work in and use the facility, but a few sour neighbors think different. There is always someone to protest progress and change, even if there are no immediate threats to the environment, neighborhood, or patrons themselves. Some times these concerns consider the rights of neighboring citizens and way of life and at other protecting history and tradition, but in the case of the family court building, it is neither.
> 
> The new structure will take the place of a eye souring parking lot at 15th and Arch Streets, which has stood unbuilt for decades, and will only tower 14 stories above street level with 3 levels of underground parking. Sponsors recently approached the Art Commission for a variance that will allow a 15th floor to be added. The board was met by two protesters from the neighboring art deco Metropolitan apartment building, siting concerns of setback regulations and zoning, stating he had concerns about the new structure interfering with site lines, views and daylighting of his property. The Art Commission has table the discussion for further review.











PhillyShark


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*GlaxoSmithkline Moves To Navy Yard*












> Liberty property Trust and Synterra Partners create the workplace of the future at five Crescent Drive, at the Philadelphia Navy Yard. GSK has signed a 15.5 year lease for the new building. The 205,000 square-foot, four story facility design by Robert A.M. Stern Architects will be designed to achieve LEED Platinum certification. The project represents a $81 million investment by Liberty. GSK plans to relocate all employes currently based in center city to the new location between fourth quarter 2012 and first quarter 2013, immediately after completion.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

1900 Arch apartment building to add 236 units to Center City: http://phillyshark.blogspot.com/2011/12/1900-arch-project-checks-in-to-center.html





















> As reported about a month ago the fourteen story, mixed use building designed by Varenhorst Architects, will have 236 apartments, a restaurant, additional commercial and retail space, 131 underground parking spaces, and 79 bicycle parking spaces. the building is certainly ready for the eco-friendly city dweller, two blocks from major public transit, a grocery store, retail and entertainment.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2040 Market Gets New Lease On Life*









From this









...to this.



> The former AAA mid-Atlantic headquarters is finally getting second chance, and staking a place in the 21st Century. Ushering in new life to the often barren West Market Street, 8 additional floors will be added to the original 2040 Market building, bringing it to 13 floors. Two additional 13 story wings will be added to the back of the building, along Ludlow Street.
> 
> Designed by Steven Varenhorst Architects, the building will have 275 high-end rental apartments, 32 of which will be two bedroom apartments, at the request of Center City Residents Association, increasing the size of the building from 120,000 square feet to 300,000 square feet. The facade of the original building will be clad with panels that will create bunches of windows, rather than the seamless ribbon of windows it currently has. All parking will be underground, some of it within the existing building and some under the new additions. There will be two entrances to the parking, one on Ludlow and the other unfortunately on Market.






























Not a skyscraper but a welcome boost to density in Center City's western flank.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Curbed*



> Dilworth Plaza: the Jardin de Luxembourg of the East Coast
> 
> _Below we present Curbed-relevant excerpts from the mayor's state-of-the-city address to the Chamber of Commerce._
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*PhillyShark*



> Post Brothers Apartment Building at 12th and Vine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Philly.com*



> Three new Center City high rise plans
> Thursday, March 1, 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Glaxo-Iroko Headquarters rising at the Navy Yards*









http://hiddencityphila.org/2012/02/into-the-frontier/









http://hiddencityphila.org/2012/02/into-the-frontier/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*phillyshark*



> Central Delaware Master Plan is Adopted!
> 3/09/2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank goodness! The waterfront deserves so much more than the shit that's there right now. Looks amazing! Philadelphia is about to snap and hit a new stride I think.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

royal rose1 said:


> Thank goodness! The waterfront deserves so much more than the shit that's there right now. Looks amazing! Philadelphia is about to snap and hit a new stride I think.


It's sad that the Delaware River lost so much industry but now the city is reconnecting to a prime natural asset so just like NYC, Philly is beginning to transform itself into a true destination. They are even working to create a 'High Line' park of their own! :cheers:


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> It's sad that the Delaware River lost so much industry but now the city is reconnecting to a prime natural asset so just like NYC, Philly is beginning to transform itself into a true destination. They are even working to create a 'High Line' park of their own! :cheers:


Great to hear! I love Philly, and I think if transformed, it could become absolutely amazing. It's got arguably more pre-revolutionary history than any other city in the US. There's so much potential, I think if the city is able to clean up it will become more of a tourist destination that it already is. It's proximity to NYC and Washington DC without the cost of either is also a draw.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Provident Mutual Life Insurance Building Set To Be Reconfigured As Headquarters For Philadelphia Police, Health Dept. Medical Examiner*









http://philly.curbed.com/archives/2012/03/20/pmlib-building-what-a-lovely-morgue-it-will-be.php



> The Provident Mutual Life Insurance Building (PMLIB) at 46th and Market is set to be reconfigured as a headquarters for the Philadelphia Police Department, the Health Dept. and the morgue. In other words, a building for the kind of crappy times in life—getting busted, getting sick, getting dead. The building itself, though, is far from crappy, as Curbed staff photographer Laura Kicey proves with this gallery of exterior photos. We especially like the ship atop the clock tower as a metaphor for passing from one life stage to the next. We hope the ship is retained.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Renderings for Reading Viaduct Elevated Park Are Out*

_Before:_









_After:_








http://philly.curbed.com/









http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/sma...iaduct-gets-the-8216high-line-treatment/24991









http://www.uwishunu.com/2012/04/beh...d-park-philadelphias-planned-park-in-the-sky/









http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/sma...iaduct-gets-the-8216high-line-treatment/24991









http://www.uwishunu.com/2012/04/beh...d-park-philadelphias-planned-park-in-the-sky/










http://archpaper.com/e-board_rev.asp?News_ID=5801


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Xfinity Live now open in the Stadium District*


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

desertpunk said:


> *New Renderings for Reading Viaduct Elevated Park Are Out*
> 
> _Before:_
> 
> ...


High Line knock-off...?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

LCIII said:


> High Line knock-off...?


One of several in the works: Queens, Philadelphia, Jersey City and others are all planning parks along old elevated rail lines. Considering the billions in investments spawned by the High Line, a lot of cities are finding this kind of development irresistable. :cheers:

-Copycats even include the Tappan Zee Bridge! http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/n...tappan-zee-turned-park-closer-to-reality.html :crazy2:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Family Court Building Finally Starting To Rise*












> In what seems like the longest timetable on any construction project in Center City, the new Philadelphia Family Court Building at 1501 Arch Street is finally starting to show real signs of progress. Once complete, the building will reach 265 feet, with 15 floors of office space and 4 stories of underground parking. As the images show, the building is now up to the 4th floor and the sheer size of this building is quickly becoming obvious.












http://blog.philadelphiarealestate.com/family-court-building-finally-rising/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

2116 Chestnut coming along nicely:


Get Up | Get On by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*PhillyBricks*












> 1601 Vine St.
> 
> The Klein Company of Philadelphia has proposed a residential development at 1601 Vine Street, Logan Place, next door to the new Mormon Temple which is preparing to begin construction.
> 
> The residential tower, designed by BLTa, would be 26 stories, have 230 apartments, and 25,000 square feet of retail space.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Starwood's 1441 Chestnut Plans Begin To Take Shape*









http://ilovebricks.blogspot.com/2012/12/high-in-sky.html



> Once home to Frank Furness's Morris Building, 1441 Chestnut Street has been the site of broken promises since it was demolished following the devastating fire that ultimately destroyed One Meridian Plaza fire across the street from City Hall. Yesterday, a plan was proposed to finally develop the lot.
> 
> Previously the site of a Waldorf Astoria proposal, its potential became a dream come true for architecture and skyscraper nerds, myself included. While the city won't earn a Waldord brand, the latest proposal seems promising and equally exciting.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Brown-Hill Making A Splash At 205 Race St.*












> Back in 2004, when funky little firms like CREI were using up and coming urban neighborhoods as their architectural playground for experimental and pricy designs, Brown-Hill proposed its own avant-garde condo development for a forlorn bucolic meadow at 2nd and Race.
> 
> It didn't happen, but the sign promising the redevelopment of this inexplicably vacant lot remained for years, reminding pedestrians that a small group of idiots with nothing but idle time and the arrogance to dictate their irrational opinions really can make a difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*UC Science Center plans 27 Story Tower At 36th & Market*









3601 Market St.



> POSTED: Thursday, January 3, 2013, 2:39 PM
> 
> UPDATE with Tang comments/ - The University City Science Center, an office and lab landlord owned by a consortium of Penn, Drexel, CHoP, USP and their neighbors, says it will start work on a 27-story apartment building -- its first housing project in its 50 years -- at 3601 Market Street this fall, in a joint venture with investor Wexford Equities and Southern Land Co.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Temple Of Tomorrow*










*The dorm tower finishing up. (Jan. 18)*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Brandywine picks Georgia dorm builder for 36-story Philly site: sources*












> Brandywine Realty Trust, a Radnor company that is one of Center City's dominant landlords, has asked Campus Crest Communities, a Georgia-based company mostly known for building student housing at suburban and small-town colleges in the South and West, to put up student housing on a site permitted for a 36-story high-rise tower at 2930 Chestnut St. in University City, according to two real estate industry sources familiar with the deal.
> 
> Despite Crest's apparent lack of experience on big-city high-rise work, digging started last weekend for foundations for the project, which is part of the Cira 2 complex that Brandywine hoped to build on the block between Chestnut and Walnut streets, 29th and 30th streets, adjoining the Penn campus to the south and Drexel to the north.
> 
> ...











http://phillyshark.blogspot.com/2011/09/cira-centre-south.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*[URL="http://hiddencityphila.org/2013/02/unapologetically-contemporary-tower-seeks-architectural-pulse-in-north-philly/']“Unapologetically Contemporary” Tower Seeks Architectural Pulse In North Philly[/URL]*









http://www.torcon.com/news/11_20_2012_wanamaker_plaza.asp



> a strong sign that Philadelphia real estate developers are beginning to find market value in bold design and in creating social spaces, a $100 million 14 story residential “unapologetically contemporary” tower is advancing on 12th Street and East Montgomery Avenue adjacent to Temple University’s campus. The building is part of a multi-phase development by the Goldenberg Group of the block that was home to the Wanamaker Middle School, which closed in 2005. Future phases of the project, potentially starting in 2015, will build out the edges of the remaining two and a half acres of the block to create a strong connection to the street and an open courtyard inside.
> 
> “From the beginning of this project, Ken Goldenberg was saying, ‘I won’t build it if it’s not cutting edge’,” said Goldenberg director of development Kevin Trapper. “This project is not just about maximizing real estate but about the transformative nature of development we do. We take this to heart.”











http://hiddencityphila.org/2013/02/...er-seeks-architectural-pulse-in-north-philly/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Details, New Design For Cira Centre South:*









http://www.multihousingnews.com/new...sre-partner-on-158-5m-project/1004073503.html









http://www.thedp.com/article/2013/02/new-upscale-housing-option-targets-grad-students



> Brandywine Realty Trust, Radnor, put out a statement last night confirming it has joined Georgia-based Campus Crest Communities to build a high-rise student tower at 2930 Chestnut St. on ground leased from the University of Pennsylvania.
> 
> *The joint venture - 40% owned by investor Harrison Street Real Estate, the rest split by Brandywine and Campus Crest - will rise 33 stories (the site is permitted for 36)*, sleep 850 students (not counting guests), and cost $158.5 million (with $97.8 million lent by banks led by administrator PNC and syndicator Capital One).
> 
> Brandywine expects Drexel students as well as Penn students will live in the tower, dubbed *The Grove at Cira Center South (Cira North is the office building by 30th St. Station)*.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Granary Progressing Well*












http://nakedphilly.com/logan-square/the-granary-is-progressing-and-will-include-pizza-from-vetri/



.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*West Market St. Thriving With New Projects*









3601 market St.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Good News At South & Broad*

After years of squabbling, Southstar Lofts ready to swing into action.










The site: These gardens are ready!









http://philly.curbed.com/archives/2013/02/14/diggin-in-the-garden.php


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Market8 does some serious...marketing:*








> Artist's drawing of Market8 philly.com
> 
> Yesterday was the big day for developer and President of The Goldenberg Group Ken Goldenberg, who presented the Pennsylvania Gaming Control Board with a video detailing the overall plan for the redevelopment of 8th & Market. As it currently sits, the undeveloped surface lot at 8th & Market is the definition of a missed opportunity, with passersby recalling the site's many failed proposals. Most memorable is the failed DisneyQuest amusement park plan from 1998, which would seem incredibly out of place in that location today.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Granary Sends Luxury Apartments Aloft:*









curbed http://philly.curbed.com/archives/2013/02/14/the-granary-comes-again.php


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pumping Station Into New Philly Fringe Festival Home*









http://planphilly.com/articles/2013...-pumping-station-to-philly-fringe-home-begins



> The transformation of a 1903 riverfront pumping station into the future home of Philadelphia Live Arts Festival and Philly Fringe has begun.
> 
> The organization best-known for its annual festival began tearing out old pumps and shoring up the brick structure at the corner of Race Street and Columbus Boulevard after hitting a fundraising milestone: 90 percent of the $5.2 million it will take to complete the first phase of construction. Efforts to raise an additional $1.5 million or so are under way, said President and Producing Director Nick Stuccio.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Broad Street Armory To Make Way For Apartments*












> Developers are saying the Broad Street Armory is in terrible shape and cannot be saved. After going as far to draft up a design with the structure included, they've now decided to scrap it for an all new building with 50 apartments and a surface parking lot. It would seem the Neighbors Association took to the demo kindly, at least according to the member that wrote.
> 
> "All in all there was no real opposition. And in the 25 or so years I've been doing this, I have never seen a meeting with this many people (about 60) and this large a project go this smoothly."
> 
> .


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Philadelphia University College of Design, Engineering and Commerce*









Curbed

http://hiddencityphila.org/2013/02/...ng-becomes-a-fulcrum-for-academic-innovation/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cira South Complex Slowly Taking Shape
*












> The Cira Centre is undoubtedly the tallest building west of the Schuylkill, and the ever-growing University City district is working towards the completion of the first of two potential sister towers, named The Grove at Cira Centre South. Ground was recently broken on The Grove, which will stand 33 stories tall at Chestnut Street between the Schuylkill Expressway and 30th Street. Plans exist for a second larger tower bordering Walnut Street but nothing is set in stone just yet considering the scale of the project.
> 
> Funded by Harrison Real Estate Capital (which will own 40%), Brandywine Realty Trust, and Campus Crest Communities Inc. (each of which will own 30%), The Grove will exist solely as residential space and will aim to attract a younger crowd of graduate students and working professionals.
> 
> If all goes to plan, we're looking at a tentative completion date of Fall 2014. The tower's design isn't anything terribly interesting, but it's exciting nonetheless to see the Philadelphia skyline continue its slow westward expansion.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Condos Are Out: Hotel to Open Within Two Liberty Place*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New 25-storey highrise apartment building at 38th & Chestnut Streets in University City*












> A new highrise apartment tower is planned for the busy intersection of 38th and Chestnut Streets. This is the latest story on my blog about highrise apartment towers in the city. This apartment tower will replace two historic townhouses (at 3723 and 3725 Chestnut Street), a small apartment building that used to be a townhouse, and a small yard next to the Philadelphia Episcopal Cathedral, on 38th Street, in University City. The developer is Radnor Property Group, which is purchasing the neighboring properties from the Episcopal Cathedral to build the apartment tower and in order to provide revenue to renovate the existing church building and fund the church’s community programs. It is being designed by BLT Architects, also known as Bower, Lewis, Thrower Architects.
> 
> The new tower will be 25 storeys tall and have 280 rental apartment units, and it will have retail at the street level, along both Chestnut and 38th Streets. It will have a linear, modernist look with abundant windows and balconies. There will be a church community center and school, attached to the original church structure, and a day care center in the basement. The church applied to have the historically designated townhouses, that were used as the church’s parish house, demolished last year, arguing that they did not have sufficient funds to afford the approximately $3 million renovation of their historically designated cathedral and needed to sell the townhouses and yard to obtain those funds. The City’s Historical Commission granted the demolition permits, saying that the demolition was in the ”public interest” according to preservation laws, but the Preservation Alliance of Greater Philadelphia objected to the demolition, arguing that the townhouses, designed by architect Charles M. Burns, were still too historically significant and that tearing down historically designated buildings to save other historically designated buildings would set a dangerous precedent. When the Preservation Alliance lost their appeal to the Historical Commission, they decided to work out an agreement in which the Episcopal Cathedral committed in writing to spending the funds from the sale of the next door properties to renovation of the existing cathedral and agreed to a timeline for the renovation and maintenance for 50 years, if the Preservation Alliance dropped their lawsuit in Common Pleas Court. The developers are planning to break ground in September and be ready for occupancy by 2015.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New 1919 Market Tower Design Released*

Since the 1980s, 1919 Market has been through many development iterations, from a 50 story twin to the BCBS Tower to this: 












> In preparation for the Civic Design Review process required under the new city zoning code, Brandywine Realty Trust has released a rendering and more details about its planned mixed-use residential/commercial tower proposed for 1919 Market Street in Center City.
> 
> The 28-story tower will contain 278 rental apartments and 25,000 square feet of commercial/retail space. The tower rises from a four-story podium. The commercial space will be in the bottom two floors of the podium, with frontages on both Market and 20th streets, while the third and fourth floors will consist of bi-level apartments with interior stairwells.
> 
> ...











http://blog.philadelphiarealestate.com/brandywine-releases-1919-market-details/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Large Mixed-Use Development May Rise In Kensington*












> The Piazza, the NoLibs glassy self-enclosed urban unit opened up in 2009, has mostly met with success and praise both in Philly and the world outside. It makes sense, then, that other developers would try to follow Blatstein's formula and engage in some urban placemaking of their own. The SoKo loft project, already underway, is one such copycat project, but it looks like there's a new megadevelopment proposed to take up a South Kensington block.
> 
> Blackstone Development, most known for their student housing work in the Temple area, is proposing a 227,200-square-foot apartment complex/retail space/glossy live-work environment. It would include a central courtyard, apartment towers, and quite a bit of retail space.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*2116 Chestnut Finishing Up:*

Click for BIG view:

http://nakedphilly.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/IMG_5359.jpg


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Grove at Cira Centre South makes its upward move:*



















Both: http://buildingphilly.com/cira-south-the-grove-june-27th/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*A Look At Drexel's Transit-Oriented Tracks Development*












> Drexel university has big plans for the Most Eastern fringes of University City North of Chestnut Street. The university also is exploring a possible future neighborhood built over the SEPTA and AMTRAK rail yards near 30th Street Station. Drexel approached AMTRAK and SEPTA with the idea of doing an engineering and air rights study, which Drexel will pay for. in addition to the railroads, PennDOT, PIDC, the University of Pennsylvania, Brandywine Realty Trust, and Philadelphia Deputy Mayor for Transportation and Utilities Rina Cutler are involved in the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ridge Flats Development On Deck:*












> The long awaited Ridge Flats in East Falls is moving toward an official city review. Designed by local green developer Onion Flats, the mixed-use project will sit on the site of the former Rivage Ballroom at Ridge avenue and Calumet Street. Onion Flats is now partnering on the 146 unit building project with Grasso Holdings and is finalizing financing.
> 
> The project could be the country's largest net-zero energy residential development, where energy for nearly all utilities is generated on site and residents have minimal power bills. Onion flats has presented and discussed its plans four times now before the EFCC and the community, but there will likely be at least one more local meeting and an official vote before a formal city review....
> 
> ....The Ridge Flats plan will go before CDR members, which for each application includes a representative of the local registered community organization, at a meeting scheduled for 1 p.m. July 2.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Children's Hospital moving quickly:*



















All: http://buildingphilly.com/chop-ambulatory-care-july-5th/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Chinatown Apartment Project Ready To Build*












> PHILADELPHIA-In the next six to nine months, the Philadelphia Chinatown Development Corp. says it will start construction on a 23-story mixed-use project at 10th and Vine streets.
> 
> The organization briefed Chinatown residents on its plan on Tuesday evening at the Chinese Christian Church & Center. The project, when completed, will feature 143 apartments units and 10,000 square feet of retail space, plus banquet and recreational space, according to planphilly.com.
> 
> The project is estimated to cost $71 million to build. The developers are still attempting to secure financing for the project. Citibank is reportedly committing $42 million in tax credit funding, according Ahsan Nasratullah of JNA Capital, which is working with PCDC on the project.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New Plans for Delaware Riverfront Megadevelopment:*












> Developers have revised plans for the 1,411 unit Renaissance Plaza project, in accordance with concerns about the height of the original proposals. The tallest tower will now reach only 240 feet into the sky, a significant change from the original proposed height of 480 feet.
> 
> Like other developers proposing enormous, area changing developments, Carl Marks has found itself subject to special scrutiny, but they say they're trying to work with, rather than against, the city's plan for the Central Delaware.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*5 Story Mod Job May Be Too Much For Graduate Hospital*

Presentation to neighborhood tonite!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*19th and Arch peeking out of the ground:*









http://buildingphilly.com/19th-and-arch-july-14th/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ridge Flats, in East Falls, will be the nation’s largest energy independent (net-zero energy) building*












> The most innovative housing development in East Falls is, also, one of the most innovative housing developments in the city. It will be an apartment building, called Ridge Flats, and it will be built on a (mostly) long vacant lot at the intersection of Kelly Drive and Calumet Street, right at the foot of the Falls Bridge to West Fairmount Park and Lower Merion, and also along Ridge Avenue (known to locals as “The Ridge“), East Falls’ main commercial retail street. The development is being built by the always innovative Onion Flats, along with developers Grasso Holdings; the developers of a House of Blues concert hall on the Delaware River waterfront, and designed by Onion Flats’ in-house architecture firm, Plumbob. They won a competition to develop the vacant site that once had a catering hall, known as ”The Rivage“, after an earlier development fell apart in the recession a few years ago. Ridge Flats will not only be innovative in its look, but also because of its many sustainable features, the most noteworthy being its use of energy-producing and energy-saving technology to become the largest energy independent, known as “net-zero energy“, building in the country, and the first in Philadelphia. It will achieve this net-zero energy independence with a large array of solar panels on its roof and energy conserving features, that will reduce energy use to be 90% less than the average apartment building. It will be certified as a “Passive House” building, a certification for such net-zero energy buildings that had started in Europe, but is starting to be adopted in American construction.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*http://nakedphilly.com/washington-square-west/update-southstar-lofts-rises-above-ground/SouthStar Lofts Rising Above Ground Level*

Click for BIG picture:

http://nakedphilly.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/IMG_5571.jpg












.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*4224 Baltimore Project Proposals Show a Lot of Glass*












> The proposed 4224 Baltimore project, located right next to Clark Park, looks as though it will dramatically depart from the dominant architectural style down Baltimore avenue: the area is dominated by low density victorians and lots of green space.
> 
> ---
> 
> The proposals would have to get through talks with the Zoning Board, and neighborhood zoning committees in order to get the zoning variances it needs to begin construction. The developers say that the project needs to be so large in order to finance community-friendly amenities, like retail space and underground parking. The project includes 108 rental units, most of which would be one bedrooms, and 55 resident owned condos.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Grove at Cira Centre South progress:*









http://buildingphilly.com/cira-south-the-grove-july-21st/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*LeBow College of Business nearly complete*


LeBow College Of Business by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*City Planning Commission Says Yes to a New Whole Foods...And Attached Apartment Building Thingy*












> The proposal for a new Whole Foods in a complex at 22nd and Spring Garden that would also house 293 apartments and almost 500 parking spots recieved approval from the City Planning Commission, moving it one step closer to approval from the Zoning Board. The move would mean the end for a Best Western hotel that is currently located at the site.
> 
> Though the City Planning Commission was broadly supportive of the proposal, they did have a few recommended tweaks for the design: they want more lighting for passersby, and they'd like grocery store entrances along Pennsylvania Ave. The store will also be near an existing traffic snag at 21st and Hamilton that might need some resolution.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New One Riverside Renderings Revealed*












> Have a look at the new renderings in the Civic Design Review project application for One Riverside Place, which will front on 25th Street and include 147 apartments. The building, located right on the Schuylkill River, will include a raised patio above the parking garage, (which will contain 81 car parking spaces and 49 bike spots), and retail space. The proposal also includes a cafe right on the Schuylkill River. The application also includes the lowdown on efforts to keep the adjacent community garden un-fried by the building's glass facade.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Temple's Morgan Hall Completed*












> A new dormitory on Temple's campus will open on Monday when the university opens up for a new school year. It's designed to enhance the residential student experience and perhaps entice non-commuter students to come to Temple to stay. The architecture of the 27 story tower (designed by MGA partners) is a marked departure from the basic brick buildings that populate the majority of the area, and it might just help Temple create more of a campus feel.
> 
> The residence hall itself is very luxe: flat screen televisions are included in every unit, and the building includes shared fireplace lounges.
> 
> The Morgan Hall complex isn't just for its residents, though. The complex includes a raised plaza, which offers outdoor seating, and creates an on-campus ambiance. Though the courtyard, walkway, and retail space included in the complex are open to the public, they do have a very for students feel.



*Family Courts*


Untitled by Music_Man84, on Flickr


DSCF3316 by Music_Man84, on Flickr


DSCF3317 by Music_Man84, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New CHOP Tower Renderings Just Released*












> The first phase of the Childrens' Hospital of Philadelphia's massive addition to the banks of the Schuylkill River has recieved both praise and negative feedback. Of particular interest to neighbors of the hypothetical new tower is the layout of the proposed park that will accompany CHOP's new tower, which Inga Saffron panned in her initial read on the site plans as "more of a landscaped entrance than a real park". New renderings came out today, and they give a clearer view of what the park will look like.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*EVO*


EVO Rises by phillytrax (thanks for 1,000,000 views!), on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Drexel, Amtrak, Brandywine weigh giant development plans*












> Officials at Drexel University, Amtrak, Brandywine Realty Trust and other city and West Philly institutions have been sitting down with developers in recent days to review proposals to build over the tracks at 30th Street Station *and link the grandiose proposed Drexel Innovation Neighborhood and its high-rise, Rockefeller Center-like "Superblock" at 33rd and Market -- whose 6.5 milllion sq ft, by itself, would be more than four times larger than the proposed new Comcast office tower* -- and other new Drexel-area construction to Center City, highways, the airport, Penn, and, you know, the rest of the world.
> 
> “We are in the process of determining and selecting a winning bid. My understanding is we should have that process wrapped up in the next several weeks,” Amtrak spokesman Craig Schulz told me. Amtrak and the other big neighborhood and public institutions asked for developer proposals last fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Amtrak is Picking a Developer to Build Its Futuristic Sky City*












> Remember the proposal to create a platform of development ready land over the 30th Street Station railyards that seemed a little too ambitious to ever come to fruition? Looks like it's not so far-fetched after all. A rep from Amtrak says that they're "in the process of determining and selecting a winning bid. My understanding is we should have that process wrapped up in the next several weeks".
> 
> While there's no word yet on specifics, both Drexel University and Brandywine Realty Trust are hoping that whatever the railyard development looks like, it'll help them draw businesses and students to the area and fit with their major upcoming developments. Last June, Drexel commissioned a feasibility study for the railyard cap.



While not quite a Hudson Yards, 6.5 million sq. ft. is nothing to sniff at!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*UPenn Plans Massive 'Pennovation Center' on the Schuylkill*












> Yesterday, UPenn revealed its master plan for a new "Pennovation Center" on the university's new South Bank campus, a parcel of 23 acres along the Schuylkill River which used to be the site of a Dupont factory.
> 
> The "Pennovation Center" will be a business incubator, with some lab space. Penn's president, Amy Gutman said that the South Bank campus
> _
> ...


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ What are the transit options near that? Also, that CHOP tower is huge! They just did a huge expansion and renovation, and are going to expand again. Good for them!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

towerpower123 said:


> ^^ What are the transit options near that? Also, that CHOP tower is huge! They just did a huge expansion and renovation, and are going to expand again. Good for them!


Buses. SEPTA has a streetcar line not far away but the subway only runs under Market Street well to the north of this site.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*New Museum of the American Revolution*









http://citypaper.net/article.php?New-Museum-of-the-American-Revolution-site-prep-kicks-off-tomorrow-19752
This massive museum has apparently started already. It will be 118,000 Square Feet, will cost $56 Million or $135.9 Million when factoring in everything, and is designed by Robert A.M. Stern, who has designed several buildings in New York City of very high quality. Once completed, it will provide 577 jobs!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lancaster Square - 3601 Market St.*



> http://buildingphilly.com/lancaster-square-3601-market-2/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*River Walk renderings offer tantalizing vision for Schuylkill River*












> NP International wants to add another 40 floors to the Schuylkill River next to PECO's headquarters on JFK.
> 
> The tallest component in the three tower complex would bring street life to an abysmal stretch of JFK leading to 30th Street Station while two smaller buildings would embrace the Schuylkill Banks.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*A “Glass Needle” Proposed By Independence Hall*












> ◾Overlooking Independence Square at 5th & Walnut, developer Tom Scannapieco plans to construct a $150 million, 26-story “glass-needle” condominium tower, reports The Inquirer. Being so close to the National Historical Park, the tower’s design—from Philadelphia architect Cecil Baker—must not interfere with one’s view towards Independence Hall from the Liberty Bell Center. Scannapieco, the developer behind the luxury 1706 Rittenhouse Square Street condos, is apparently aiming for “ultra-luxury” this time around. The market for units in the $10 million range is far from tapped, says Center City realtor Joanne Davidow, adding that she wouldn’t be surprised ‘if 500 Walnut sold out before the foundation was dug.’


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Details Revealed for Comcast Innovation & Technology Center*












> The Philadelphia City Planning Commission held a Civic Design Review for the much-hyped Comcast Innovation & Technology Center last Monday and here's the breakdown on everything from square footage to bike racks, along with some juicy new renderings and details.
> 
> The new Norman Foster-designed tower at 18th & Arch has been fast-tracked for approval and it looks like shovels will be hitting the dirt this summer. Standing tall at 1,121 feet, the CITC will certainly transform the skyline, but how will it transform its immediate footprint? Here's what we've got so far:
> 
> ...











Office entrance









Hotel entrance


















Street landscaping plan









Ground level plan









Concourse level overview









Concourse level


















North elevation









West elevation


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Robert AM Stern's American Revolution Museum Wins Arts Commission Approval And Many Are Unhappy*












> Well, there you have it, folks. The Museum of the American Revolution (MAR) has a “terrific” new design—just ask The Inquirer’s Maria Panaritis. In her story in today’s paper, she dusts off her hands and effectively declares “welp, that’s that!”
> 
> Panaritis states forthrightly that the design firm “went back to the drawing board after the [Philadelphia Art] commission, during a February meeting, found fault with its renderings, saying it did not feel all architectural components of the planned building fully blended with the surrounding historic district,” and that in response, “Robert A.M. Stern Architects delivered.” (Emphasis ours.) In the next-to-last paragraph she discloses in parentheses that the museum’s main backer is the newspaper’s part-owner Gerry Lenfest, and that fellow part-owner Lewis Katz is a board member at the museum.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*CHOP Goes to CDR, Planning Commission Gives Lots of Feedback*












> Civic Design Review is a feature of the new zoning code, triggered by large and impactful proposed development projects in Philadelphia. At CDR, a subcommittee of the Planning Commission, representatives from the local RCO, and members of the community have an opportunity to provide feedback to the developer and ask for changes that relate to planning and community opinion. Yesterday, Children's Hospital of Philadelphia presented their Schuylkill Avenue project at CDR. For lots of info on the project, click here: http://www.chop.edu/about/chop-in-the-community/chop-expansion/#schuylkill-project
> 
> For thoughtful critiques of the project, click here: http://articles.philly.com/2014-03-...1_east-bank-hospital-district-hospital-campus and here: http://thisoldcity.com/critique/wha...ylkill-expansion-and-how-it-can-make-it-right


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New leaked rendering of planned W and Element hotels:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*EVO at Cira Centre South - April 12*



> http://buildingphilly.com/cira-south-evo-041214/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*19th & Arch apartments, April 8-12*



> http://buildingphilly.com/19th-and-arch-apartments-0408214/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*EVO at Cira Centre*


Western Gate by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Plan Presented for Ben Franklin Bridge Apartment Complex*












> PMC Property Group presented their most recent plans for the One Water Street project yesterday to the members of the Civic Design Review committee (CDR). The 250 unit apartment complex situated along the Ben Franklin Bridge at Columbus Boulevard and Vine Street is hailed as "the first major by-right project to be proposed while the [Central Delaware Zoning] overlay is in place." It wasn't all smooth sailing, however, the committee did have some suggestions for the developers to take into consideration before they present the project again. Finally, a development along the Delaware River waterfront that isn't stirring up tons of controversy.
> 
> As for the suggestions, they mainly focus on the two public green spaces are included in the plans. They make up roughly 20% of the site and the folks at the CDR wants to know how exactly these two large spaces, which developers added in exchange for height bonuses in order to build up to 170 feet, will interact with the neighboring area. The last two suggestions call for high-quality materials and more sustainable elements in order to gain higher LEED certification which, as PlanPhilly notes, currently sits at base level.






















Tragically banal. :no:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Update: Cira Centre South's Final Tower Breaks Ground*












> The new FMC Tower officially broke ground last week in University City in a ceremony that included Mayor Michael Nutter and a fireworks display. The tower at 30th and Walnut is going to be a little different than the one we reported about last November, and by that we mean larger: 861,000 square feet in total with 49 floors of offices, retail space, leisure areas, and luxury apartments and suits.
> 
> Jerry Sweeney, CEO of Brandywine Realty Trust, dubbed it the city's first "vertical neighborhood."


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lancaster Square*


Untitled by camera_obscura [busy], on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*State Grant Injects New Life Into Eastern Tower Project*












> Delays in the development of the Eastern Tower Community Center at 10th and Vine St. in Chinatown started to make people wonder if it would happen at all. Now, a $3.7M Economic Growth Initiative state grant has injected some new life into the oft-stalled project. Just last February, the Philadelphia Chinatown Development Corporation needed $33M to get the project off the ground. Now, through the grant ($3.7M) as well as foreign investment in the form of federal EB-5 immigrant-visa program ($33M) and bank loans ($19M), the 23-story building is actually one step closer to reality.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Cecil Baker On Buyers for 500 Walnut: "They Want New York"*












> Architect Cecil Baker had some interesting remarks during his presentation in front of the architectural committee of the Philadelphia Historical Commission for the super-luxe 500 Walnut project at 5th and Walnut St.
> 
> "What we're selling to is a market that wants floor-to-ceiling glass. They want New York."
> 
> PlanPhilly reports the Committee member had "few comments about the design" of the 26-story tower that will rise just south of Independence Hall. The building is being developed by Tom Scannapieco, who knows a thing or two about what people are looking for in a luxury residence, and will be comprised of nearly 40 units and a ground floor retail space.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*AC Hotel by Marriot Planned for Historic Warner Bros. Building*





> The plans to develop the former Warner Bros. distribution building/NFL Films location at 13th and Florist St. in Chinatown unanimously flew through zoning a few weeks ago, reports Philly Living. Developer Baywood Hotels plans to add a 12-story hotel to the top of the understated Art Deco building. But we knew that already. What we didn't know precisely what brand of hotel we'd be getting — until now. Baywood plans to install an AC Hotel by Marriot, a popular mid-priced European hotel brand that finally made its way across the pond in 2013.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Out With The Old? Hudson Hotel to Replace Iconic Little Pete's*












> News broke late Thursday that Councilman Kenyatta Johnson introduced a bill that would allow a the 1600 block between Chancellor and St. James St. to be rezoned, making way for a 12-story boutique hotel. Great news, right? Not exactly, especially for fans of tuna melts at 3 a.m. and old school Philadelphia scenes, as it all but spells the end for Little Pete's diner, the legendary late night spot located at 219 S. 17th St. Jared Brey of PlanPhilly reports that the $125M, 300 room Hudson Hotel will be designed by local architecture firm DAS Architects. It's good news for the city, in the sense that a rundown parking garage will soon be a luxury hotel. However, to those who simply love Little Pete's, it's a straight-up terrible day:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New apartments at 2021 Chestnut St.:


new apartments on Chestnut by BlogKing, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Live! Plan Wins Second Casino License*












> In a somewhat expected move, the Pennsylvania Gaming Control Board chose the Live! Hotel and Casino proposal for Philly's second casino license. The proposed $425M project in South Philadelphia would look to bank off of the 8M visitors to the Stadium District each year and become a sister project to the nearby Xfinity Live! complex, creating a walkable entertainment corridor in the area. This was the initial decision in the approval process and the other three applicants have 30 days to appeal the decision. So yeah, this probably isn't done and dusted:


:yuck:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Blatstein Plans Soaring 33-Story Complex on South Broad*












> It's really go big to go home for Bart Blatstein at the long-vacant lot on the NE corner of Broad and Washington Ave. With the presentation last night in Hawthorne, it's clear that Bart's goin' mega-big, especially as his unlikely his casino project will make the cut. Blatstein's plan is to create a "town center" type development packed with (eventually) two residential towers filled with between 500-800 units each, a huge amenity deck, multi-story retail experiences and even a grocery store. If all goes well, Blatstein envisions a start date sometime before or around "June 2015."
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*East Market Development Lands First Major Retail Tenant*












> MOM's Organic Market has committed to lease 16,000 square feet at 34 S. 11th Street, aka East Market. MOM's Organic Market is a chain of 12 family-owned and operated organic grocery stores in the Washington/Baltimore area, and was recently voted Best Grocery Store by Philly Magazine for their Bryn Mawr location (opened in February 2014).


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lancaster Square and 3601 Market:*


Marching Forward by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ Those developments are on the other side of the river, correct? The side that Penn and Drexel are on. Its becoming quite a skyline in its own right!


----------



## MusicMan84 (Feb 26, 2012)

msquaredb said:


> ^^ Those developments are on the other side of the river, correct? The side that Penn and Drexel are on. Its becoming quite a skyline in its own right!


That is correct. You are seeing the neighborhood we call University City. This area is seeing a lot of development, with plans to keep that going well into the future. Drexel, Amtrak, and some other partners are conducting a feasibility study about building over a large rail yards in the area. Additionally, Drexel has already purchased several large parking lots and plans to develop them over the coming years. This area has the potential to be a booming part of town, and that certainly could have more skyline additions...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3737 Chestnut Topping Out Soon*





> On January 14th at 1:30, Radnor Property Group is celebrating the topping off of its 25-story residential tower, 3737 Chestnut located along the 'flourishing 'Eds and Meds Corridor,'' the developer's release reads.
> "We're very pleased to be at this dynamic location," says David Yeager, president of Radnor Property Group, "a block from the University of Pennsylvania's campus and hospital complex, and so close to Drexel."
> 
> Move-in date for the first residents of the 276-unit building, which will include one and two-bedroom apartments, a library lounge, and a landscaped rooftop, is expected to be August 1, 2015.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*C.H.O.P.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/superiorscaffold/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/superiorscaffold/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lits Building Rooftop LED Signage Lights Up January 20th*












> Like it or not, the Lits Brothers billboard is here. Curbed Philly reported back in November that brackets were in place for the planned 14-foot tall digital signage atop the Lits Brothers Building at 7th and Market, a strong indication that construction on the high-tech ad screen and information center was moving right along. The inaugural lighting of the sign was slated for New Year's Eve, but that date having come and gone, Brickstone Realty and Madison International Realty now report that the rooftop sign will officially be lit on January 20 at 5:30 PM, at an event with Mayor Nutter outside the Dow Chemical Building.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I am astounded by all of this development in Philly. Seems like a pretty unprecendented boom.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

That CHOP expansion looks so good with the frosted glass and the usage of color. 500 Walnut could look great with some high quality glass.
That Broad and Washington project is truly massive and could kickstart some further development by generating a lot of activity in that area. Ellsworth Federal Station is just two blocks south, close enough to be within a reasonable walking distance for a lot of commuters, but far enough to get some pedestrians to walk along the street.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Growing West Philly skyline:


Skyline of West Philadelphia by jayayess1190, on Flickr


----------



## Pennsgrant (Nov 2, 2014)

Manitopiaaa said:


> I am astounded by all of this development in Philly. Seems like a pretty unprecendented boom.



Philly is in a constant state of change. Majority of development from say 1950-2000 was happening out in the suburbs. The last 10 years that has swung back around to the downtown area. I believe there is $8 Billion dollars worth of development going on right now in Center City/University City. Thats a lot for the Philly region which tends to rely on local developers. The last few years national developers are starting to find out about Phillys potential.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*First Look at 3737 Chestnut*


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*The Study at University City*


Construction of The Study at University City by Holly, on Flickr


Construction of The Study at University City by Holly, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*New plans call for 32-story tower at Boyd Theater site*












> Pearl Properties has revised its plans for redeveloping the site of the Boyd Theater, which was demolished this year after a long preservation battle.
> 
> The developers’ original design — which was panned in the Inquirer as “a charmless, bulky stack of rentable units” — was rejected by the Historical Commission’s architecture committee in May. Pearl kept Eimer Design, the original architects, to work on the design for some structures surrounding the Boyd site, which the architecture committee approved in July.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Philadelphia Breaks Ground On Bartram's Trail, A 1.1-Mile Addition To The City's 300+ Miles Of Circuit Trails*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More Images and the Article here :


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Mixed-Use 1213 Walnut Development Breaks Ground*












> One year after purchasing the surface lot next to Fergie's Pub, the Goldenberg Group, Hines, and ASB Real Estate Investments broke ground today on 1213 Walnut. The 300,000-square-foot mixed-use development includes a 26-story residential building that will have 322 rental units—it will not include a hotel component as previously planned, according to the Philadelphia Business Journal. In fact, the development almost didn't happen, after the Goldenberg Group met great resistance from Fergie's and was handed a lawsuit. After a settlement was made, Goldenberg nixed the hotel plans and kept the apartment and retail aspect of the development. ..


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

^^^Nice street facade and simple but elegant design! Materiality will make this a quiet gem or yet another bland developer tower.

As far as the theater site tower is concerned, I want to see the other side. How does the tower meet the street? Also, will they renovate the theater lobby that remains?


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*1911 Walnut St.: New Renderings Released, But Aren't Final*












> Southern Land Company has released updated renderings for 1911 Walnut St., its second development in Philadelphia that will feature luxury apartments, condos, and retail. However, according to the website the company notes that the renderings are not final nor approved, and they're still working with stakeholders and neighborhood associations to finalize the concept. That's important, since the Nashville-based development company had received criticism for its initial efforts to demolish three historic properties on the 1900 block of Sansom Street due to financial hardship: The Rittenhouse Coffee Shop, the Warwick Apartment House, and the Oliver H. Bair Funeral Home. Southern Land Co. later withdrew its application to demolish the coffee shop, but based on the current renderings it doesn't look like the other two properties will make the cut.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Philadelphia is getting its own High Line. Now it's getting its own Hudson Yards:

*30th St. Station District Plan Proposes Mixed-Use Neighborhood Above Rail Yards*












> The most recent draft of the 30th Street Station District Plan calls for a partially capped rail yard that will feature a mixed-use neighborhood, pedestrian bridges over the Schuylkill River, and an expansion of the station itself. The plans were unveiled Wednesday night at an open house held at 30th St. Station and are part of a $5.25 million study that includes 175 acres of land surrounding the station—88 of which include the rail yards owned by SEPTA and Amtrak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*205 Race underway:*









http://hiddencityphila.org/2016/01/crane-city-2016/


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Philly is on a roll.......an there is no cheese wiz here..kay::applause:kay::cheers1:


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The Study at University City


Construction of The Study at University City by Holly, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Alternate Renderings of 1911 Walnut St. Reveal Shorter Tower*












> Yesterday we wrote about some updates to 1911 Walnut Street, the much-anticipated mixed-use development and residential tower that's joining Rittenhouse Square. At a presentation to the Philadelphia Planning Commission on Monday, new renderings were revealed that showed off some alternate options that the developers and architects are currently workshopping with community stakeholders.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Big things are happening in Philly! I really hope that rail yards development happens!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3601 Market St.*


Construction in University City 3 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Snøhetta Releases New Stunning Renderings of Temple Library*












> Well, now we know that Temple University's library will look downright stunning when covered in snow. Snøhetta has released new renderings of the university's newest library, revealing jaw-dropping interiors and a lovely view of the property at night.
> 
> First, the entrance. The 3-story domed atrium lobby, flanked by wooded arches, is designed to look like there are multiple entryways to the library. This space will include a cafe and "24/7 zone" to encourage both the community and students to the library.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Historic Ocean Liner Has 'Exciting Future' With Redevelopment*












> After months of speculation on what might happen to the historic SS United States, once one of the grandest ocean liners on the water, it looks as if a solution to save the ship has been brokered. The SS United States Conservancy, which owns the ship, sent out a press release today revealing that redevelopment is coming, and that details—as well as the partner behind those plans—will be revealed at a press conference on February 4.
> 
> The ocean liner is currently docked on the Delaware River in Philadelphia, next to an Ikea—a funny coincidence, considering that one of the redevelopment plans that's been bandied about is bringing the ship to Red Hook and turning it into a mixed-use development. But for now, the conservancy is remaining tight-lipped on where the ship may go or who might be behind its redevelopment.
> 
> [...]


----------



## ryaboisse (Nov 13, 2013)

desertpunk said:


> *Historic Ocean Liner Has 'Exciting Future' With Redevelopment*


I'm so happy about this. We need to preserve these old Ocean Liners, too many have been lost already.


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

desertpunk said:


> Philadelphia is getting its own High Line. Now it's getting its own Hudson Yards:


I had learned about the Philly "High Line" through a friend and I saw some people jogging and riding their bikes in a park underneath the bridges of 30th Station. This is great news.

Here are some photos I took of some projects downtown while I was in Philadelphia last week. I can't recall the exact addresses.

Scannapieco on Walnut Street.

Scannapieco - Philadelphia by Skr ©, en Flickr



Scannapieco - Philadelphiaby Skr ©, en Flickr​


Heading to China Town, I came across this new building the same height the old ones.


Old meets new by Skr ©, en Flickr​

A new addon to an old building.


Add-on by Skr ©, en Flickr​

This parking garage may be old but it looks shiny and new and its facade is interesting.


Parking Garage by Skr ©, en Flickr



Parking Garage by Skr ©, en Flickr​


----------



## tateyb (Aug 21, 2015)

Children's Hospital @ 700 Schuylkill



> The Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP) — one of the best children hospitals in the United States — is entering a major phase of expansion. As the organization's current main campus on Civic Boulevard is approaching capacity, it is moving parts of its research facilities across the Schuylkill river to 700 Schuylkill Avenue. There, a 23-storey, 114-metre edifice is destined to become CHOP's newest addition, and is currently under construction on their 8.4-acre site.


----------



## dolcerodri (Nov 21, 2013)

*PHILADELPHIA | Projects &amp; Construction*


http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20160303_Drexel_chooses_developer_for_massive_project.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

10 years. 8 New buildings, a whole lot more skyline 

http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20160303_Drexel_chooses_developer_for_massive_project.html


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1213 Walnut Street* | Washington Square West

Project facts


Address: 1213 Walnut Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Hines


Architect: Design Collective


Residential: 322 units


Retail: 7,200 s.f. (669 sqm)


Height: 294ft (90m)


Floors: 26


December 20:









(@summersm343)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Comcast Technology Center* | Market West

Project facts


Address: 1800 Arch Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Liberty


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 1,330,000 s.f. (123,561 sqm)


Hotel: 222 rooms


Retail: 2,682 s.f. (249 sqm)


Height: 1,121ft (342m)


Floors: 59


December 12:



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Blue Hour by Luke Plata, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hyatt Centric* | Rittenhouse Square

Project facts


Address: 1602 Chancellor Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Chancellor Hotel Associates


Architect: DAS


Hotel: 309 rooms


Height: 179ft (55m)


Floors: 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*218 Arch Street* | Old City

Project facts


Address: 218 Arch Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: PMC


Architect: Varenhorst


Residential: 116 units


Floors: 10


December 21:









(@summersm343)


Rendering:


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

More info on this project: http://www.philly.com/philly/busine...ng-empty-lot-near-Philadelphia-City-Hall.html 



geoking66 said:


> *1301 Market Street* | Market East
> 
> Project facts
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1911 Walnut Street* | Rittenhouse Square

Project facts


Address: 1911 Walnut Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Southern Land


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 335 units


Height: 530ft (162m)


Floors: 47


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*500 Walnut Street* | Society Hill

Official website: http://500walnut.net

Project facts


Address: 500 Walnut Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Scannapieco


Architect: Cecil Baker


Residential: 38 units


Height: 380ft (116m)


Floors: 26


December 8:









(@summersm343)


Rendering:


----------



## dolcerodri (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## LArchitect (Aug 7, 2012)

What's getting built on the mega lot in the last photo?


----------



## dolcerodri (Nov 21, 2013)

Love Park Renovations. 
http://planphilly.com/articles/2016...s-ground-skateboarding-ban-temporarily-lifted


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Revitalization/renovation of the
*Divine Lorraine Hotel Philadelphia*

Before:

















https://closedforbusiness.wordpress.com

After:












































http://philly.carpediem.cd


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*W Hotel/Element* | Market West

Project facts


Address: 1441 Chestnut Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Chestlen


Architect: CopeLinder


Hotel: 755 rooms


Height: 582ft (177m)


Floors: 51


February 8:









(@thisisforreal)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hanover North Broad* | Callowhill

Official website: http://www.hanovernorthbroad.com

Project facts


Address: 322 N Broad Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hanover/Parkway


Architect: Design Collective


Residential: 339 units


Retail: 17,146 s.f. (1,593 sqm)


Floors: 6, 6


February 24:









(@summersm343)









(@summersm343)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*SLS Lux* | Washington Square West

Official website: http://dranoffproperties.com/places/sls-lux-philadelphia

Project facts


Address: 301 S Broad Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Dranoff


Architect: Kohn Pederson Fox


Residential: 90 units


Retail: 4,600 s.f. (427 sqm)


Height: 566ft (173m)


Floors: 45


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*One Riverside* | Fitler Square

Official website: http://www.oneriversidecondos.com

Project facts


Address: 225 S 25th Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Dranoff


Architect: Cecil Baker


Residential: 68 units


Height: 260ft (79m)


Floors: 22


February 23:









(@summersm343)


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*1213 Walnut Street*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*The Summit/Lancaster Square*

Fully completed


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*W and Element Hotel*

4 stories high so far


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*500 Walnut Street*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Comcast Innovation and Technology Center*


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*The other Philadelphia developments from March 8th*

CHOP Schuylkill Tower









One Riverside









Perelman Center for Political Science and Economics



























3737 Chestnut



























3675 Market Street


















3601 Market Street



























Vue32



























2400 Market Street



























June 5th Memorial Plaza









2100 Market Street (actually about 2110-2136) site will be parking for some time


















2104 Market Street


















2126 Market Street



























1910 Chestnut Street now has a facade mockup on site



























Love Park Renovation




































1607 Race Street













































Hanover North Broad




































101 North Broad Street renovation


















219-225 South Broad Street, Cambria Suites Hotel



























1301 Market Street site for that 38 story SOM designed office tower


















East Market with Tower 2 starting































































1128 Chestnut Street









Fashion Outlets/ former Gallery at Market East






















































709 Chestnut, which will somehow preserve views of this glass tile mural made of 1 Million tile pieces









702-710 Samson Street, the Toll Brothers Jewelers Row Tower, will replace the second through fifth buildings in this image, from the one with the 702 sign to the one with the white arches above the windows. The latter one was likely designed by Frank Furness and thus has kicked off a preservation campaign.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Philadelphia smaller developments part 2*

212-218 South 3rd Street









514 South Street


















This is a block away.









201 South 8th, Penn Medicine Tower


















Go to the previous page for other development updates on the larger projects


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

towerpower123 said:


> CHOP Schuylkill Tower
> 702-710 Samson Street, the Toll Brothers Jewelers Row Tower, will replace the second through fifth buildings in this image, from the one with the 702 sign to the one with the white arches above the windows. The latter one was likely designed by Frank Furness and thus has kicked off a preservation campaign.


Horrible hno:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*North Station District* | Glenwood

Project facts


Address: 2900 Broad Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: HFZ/Arete/Merchant Equity/Amtrak


Residential: 233 units


Office: 214,000 s.f. (19,881 sqm)


Floors: 21, 6


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*W Hotel/Element* | Market West

Project facts


Address: 1441 Chestnut Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Chestlen


Architect: CopeLinder


Hotel: 755 rooms


Height: 582ft (177m)


Floors: 51


April 12:









(@thisisforreal)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Schuylkill Yards* | University City

Official website: http://schuylkillyards.com

Project facts


Address: _multiple buildings_


Status: Concept


Developer: Brandywine/Drexel


Architect: SHoP


Residential: 1,600,000 s.f. (148,645 sqm)


Office: 2,800,000 s.f. (260,129 sqm)


Hotel: 247,000 s.f. (22,947 sqm)


Retail: 132,000 s.f. (12,263 sqm)


Lab space: 1,000,000 s.f. (92,903 sqm)


Innovation space: 987,000 s.f. (91,695 sqm)


Height: 1,095ft, 670ft, 515ft, 435ft, 425ft (334m, 204m, 157m, 133m, 130m)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Comcast Technology Center* | Market West

Project facts


Address: 1800 Arch Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Liberty


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 1,330,000 s.f. (123,561 sqm)


Hotel: 222 rooms


Retail: 2,682 s.f. (249 sqm)


Height: 1,121ft (342m)


Floors: 59


April 9:









(@TallCoolOne)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Alexander* | Spring Garden

Project facts


Address: 1601 Vine Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Property Reserve


Architect: Robert AM Stern


Residential: 271 units


Height: 370ft (113m)


Floors: 32


April 8 (right):









(@TallCoolOne)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Bridge* | Old City

Official website: http://bridgeonrace.com

Project facts


Address: 205 Race Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Brown Hill


Architect: Gluck+


Residential: 146 units


Retail: 14,000 s.f. (1,301 s.f.)


Height: 197ft (60m)


Floors: 17


April 1:









(@PhilliesPhan)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*30th Street Station District* | University City

Official website: http://www.phillydistrict30.com

Project facts


Address: _multiple buildings_


Status: Concept


Developer: Brandywine/Drexel/Amtrak/SEPTA


Architect: _multiple_


Residential, office, R&D and retail: 18,000,000 s.f. (1,672,255 sqm)


Retail: 14,000 s.f. (1,301 s.f.)


Height: 19 towers ranging from 1,200ft to 180ft (366m-55m)


Floors: 19 towers ranging from 85-12 floors


This is a separate but complementary long-term development project to Schuylkill Yards. Renderings:




















Masterplan:


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

30th street station district and the navy yard redevelopment will be the best thing to ever happen to Philly. I just hope this growth of center city will eventually reach camden. Theres so much potential to create 4 major nodes in Philly.


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

^^
^^
So what are the chances of being built?


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

^^^ First few buildings of 30th Station District are likely to actually be built within the next 5 years, replacing easily redeveloped parking lots. As Cira Center completes, the demand will continue due to the suburban transit access. The rest is a long term vision that likely will not be complete until around 2040-2050.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

A nice image of part of the building boom:


20170413_172951 by Mike Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## PublicImageLtd (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*3675 Market Street* | University City

Official website: http://ucitysquare.com

Project facts


Address: 3675 Market Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: BioMed


Architect: ZGF


Office: 321,081 s.f. (29,829 sqm)


Height: 241ft (73m)


Floors: 15


April 23:









(@TallCoolOne)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*W Hotel/Element* | Market West

Project facts


Address: 1441 Chestnut Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Chestlen


Architect: CopeLinder


Hotel: 755 rooms


Height: 582ft (177m)


Floors: 51


May 16:









(@thisisforreal)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Beacon* | Rittenhouse Square

Project facts

Official website: http://pearl-apartments.com/properties/the-beacon


Address: 1533 Walnut Street


Status: Complete


Developer: Pearl


Architect: DAS


Residential: 100 units


Retail: 10,000 s.f. (929 sqm)


Height: 197ft (60m)


Floors: 14


May 28:









(@summersm343)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hanover North Broad* | Callowhill

Official website: http://www.hanovernorthbroad.com

Project facts


Address: 322 N Broad Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Hanover/Parkway


Architect: Design Collective


Residential: 339 units


Retail: 17,146 s.f. (1,593 sqm)


Floors: 6, 6


May 29:









(@summersm343)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*500 Walnut Street* | Society Hill

Official website: http://500walnut.net

Project facts


Address: 500 Walnut Street


Status: Near completion


Developer: Scannapieco


Architect: Cecil Baker


Residential: 38 units


Height: 380ft (116m)


Floors: 26


May 20 (left):


Independence Hall by Charlie Lee., on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Comcast Technology Center* | Market West

Project facts


Address: 1800 Arch Street


Status: Topped out


Developer: Liberty


Architect: Foster + Partners


Office: 1,330,000 s.f. (123,561 sqm)


Hotel: 222 rooms


Retail: 2,682 s.f. (249 sqm)


Height: 1,121ft (342m)


Floors: 59


February 8:


Philadelphia Eagles Super Bowl Parade Philly Feb 8th 2018 (281) by Darryl Moran, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*W Hotel/Element* | Market West

Project facts


Address: 1441 Chestnut Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Chestlen


Architect: CopeLinder


Hotel: 755 rooms


Height: 582ft (177m)


Floors: 51


February 11:









(@TallCoolOne)


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*3720 Chestnut Street* | University City

Project facts


Address: 3720 Chestnut Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: ETG


Architect: SITIO


Residential: 420 units


Retail: 4,000 s.f. (372 sqm)


Height: 343ft (105m)


Floors: 29


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Laurel* | Rittenhouse Square

Official website: https://www.thelaurelrittenhouse.com

Project facts


Address: 1911 Walnut Street


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Southern Land


Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz


Residential: 295 units


Height: 599ft (183m)


Floors: 48


December 6:









(@GTownFriend)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*702 Sansom Street* | Jewelers' Row

Project facts


Address: 702 Sansom Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Toll Brothers


Architect: SLCE


Residential: 85 units


Retail: 4,500 s.f. (418 sqm)


Height: 308ft (94m)


Floors: 24


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*3720 Chestnut Street* | University City

Project facts


Address: 3720 Chestnut Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: EPG


Architect: Sitio


Residential: 420 units


Retail: 4,000 s.f. (372 sqm)


Height: 344ft (105m)


Floors: 29


March 14:









(@mcgrath618)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Fishtown Hotel* | Fishtown

Project facts


Address: 1244 Frankford Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Roland Kassis


Architect: Morris Adjmi


Hotel: 114 rooms


Floors: 6


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Market House* | Passyunk Square

Project facts


Address: 1100 E Passyunk Avenue


Status: Proposed


Architect: Ambit


Residential: 39 units


Floors: 6


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hyatt Centric* | Rittenhouse Square

Project facts


Address: 1612 Chancellor Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Chancellor/Hudson


Architect: DAS


Hotel: 309 rooms


Retail: 13,157 s.f. (1,222 sqm)


Height: 179ft (55m)


Floors: 13


March 25:


IMG_1463 by hjoec2010, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Common Frankford* | Fishtown

Project facts


Address: 965 Frankford Avenue


Status: Proposed


Developer: Elk Street/Common


Architect: Canno


Residential: 72 units


Retail: 4,000 s.f. (372sqm)


Floors: 5


Rendering:


----------



## PublicImageLtd (Oct 18, 2016)

*The Laurel - Rittenhouse*

The site has seen a lot of activity the last month - things are full steam ahead.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Arthaus* | Washington Square West

Official website: https://arthausphila.com

Project facts


Address: 311 S Broad Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Dranoff


Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox


Residential: 108 units


Height: 528ft (161m)


Floors: 47


August 28:











(@Jawnadelphia)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1 uCity Square* | University City

Official website: https://ucitysquare.com

Project facts


Address: 49 N 37th Street


Status: Approved


Developer: Wexford


Architect: ZGF


Office/lab: 400,000 s.f. (37,161 sqm)


Height: 250ft (76m)


Floors: 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*2222 Market Street* | Market West

Project facts


Address: 2222 Market Street


Status: Planned


Developer: Parkway


Architect: Gensler


Office: 308,000 s.f. (28,614 sqm)


Height: 220ft (67m)


Floors: 18


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*East Market (Phase 3)* | Market East

Official website: https://www.eastmarket.com

Project facts


Address: 1101 Chestnut Street


Status: Demolition


Developer: National


Architect: Ennead


Residential: 396 units


Office: 237,000 s.f. (22,018 sqm)


Office: 8,280 s.f. (769 sqm)


Height: 372ft, 329ft (113m, 100m)


Floors: 24, 23


February 14:


Demolition, 12th & Chestnut by xnedski, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Riverwalk* | Logan Square

Official website: hhttps://pmcpropertygroup.com/corporate/case-study/riverwalk

Project facts


Address: 60 N 23rd Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: PMC


Architect: Gensler


Residential: 711 units


Office: 74,375 s.f. (6,910 sqm)


Height: 363ft, 315ft (110m, 96m)


Floors: 32, 28


March 1:











(@Jawndelphia)


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*501 Spring Garden Street* | Northern Liberties

Project facts


Address: 501 Spring Garden Street


Status: Proposed


Developer: Rodin


Architect: BLT


Residential: 382 units


Office: 60,810 s.f. (5,649 sqm)


Height: 153ft (47m)


Floors: 13


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*2100 Hamilton Street* | Art Museum

Official website: https://2100hamilton.com

Project facts


Address: 2100 Hamilton Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Bock


Architect: Cecil Baker


Residential: 29 units


Floors: 11


March 2:











(@Jawndelphia)


Rendering:


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

*Philly YIMBY Celebrates Its Official Launch*









Philly YIMBY Celebrates Its Official Launch - Philadelphia YIMBY


For nearly a decade, New York YIMBY has covered the architecture, planning and real estate of New York City and the Tri-State Area, with nearly 12,000 articles consisting of construction updates, project announcements, urban development news, site visits, and in-depth interviews with leading...



phillyyimby.com













Credit: Steve Ives aka Phillytrax on flickr

VITALI OGORODNIKOV, 8:00 AM ON AUGUST 3, 2020

For nearly a decade, New York YIMBY has covered the architecture, planning and real estate of New York City and the Tri-State Area, with nearly 12,000 articles consisting of construction updates, project announcements, urban development news, site visits, and in-depth interviews with leading industry figures. Today, we are proud to announce the launch of Philly YIMBY, a sister website for the City of Brotherly Love.

Philadelphia is a keystone on the American urban and cultural landscape. The city played a key role during the Revolution and housed the Founding Fathers during the shaping of the Declaration of Independence and the US Constitution. Since its founding, Philly has consistently ranked among the nation’s largest cities and prime industrial centers, leaving a rich and storied architectural environment to match its cultural legacy. Today, its myriad universities and colleges make Philadelphia a top-tier higher education powerhouse.

Home of the cheesesteak and the Liberty Bell, Philadelphia has made a deep impression on the American identity, yet it still manages to maintain a unique, indomitable character even in the age of pervasive globalization. Since the 1825 completion of the Erie Canal poised New York City as the shipping gateway to the Midwest and the nation’s mightiest economic and cultural engine, Philadelphia’s story has oft seemed as one of the underdog, in the spirit of Rocky Balboa, away from the spotlight shining upon the glamour and glitz of nearby Gotham.

But after a half-century of postwar decline, when Philadelphia lost a quarter of its two-million residents between 1950 and 2000, the city’s fortunes are on a steady rise. Both decades since the turn of the millennium have registered increases in population. Scores of glimmering towers are rising in Center City and elsewhere, notably within the numerous college campus neighborhoods, with many more on the drawing boards. Once-declining neighborhoods are reviving as derelict lots make way for new rowhouses, a staple of Philadelphia’s urban fabric, as well as dense mixed-use complexes with apartments, retail, and entertainment. New parks are reconnecting the city with its waterfront and neighborhoods with one another.

The Northeast Megalopolis is a semi-continuous urban area stretching from Washington DC and northern Virginia to Boston, forming one of the largest urban agglomerations in the world. Together, connected by the built-up I-95 corridor, New York City and Philadelphia anchor the 50-million-resident megacity. As such, it is natural for YIMBY to branch out from its home in the Big Apple to its storied sibling to the south. Philadelphia YIMBY looks forward to sharing stories, reports, photos, interviews, and more, in our journey across Philadelphia’s inimitable cityscape. Keep an eye out for new content and keep looking up with Philly YIMBY!

www.phillyyimby.com


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

geoking66 said:


> *Arthaus* | Washington Square West
> 
> Official website: Live at the intersection of art and beauty | Arthaus | Luxury Condominiums
> 
> ...


Arthaus is now visible from Camden next to the Aquarium

















Brandon Nagle


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*The Laurel* | Rittenhouse Square

Project facts

Address: 1911 Walnut Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Southern Land
Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz
Residential: 295 units
Height: 599ft (183m)
Floors: 48
August 21:

IMG_5879 by Stephen Henry, on Flickr

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Piazza Terminal* | Northern Liberties

Project facts

Address: 1120 N Hancock Street
Status: Under construction
Developer: Post Brothers
Architect: BKV
Residential: 1,144 units
Height: 200ft, 150ft, 150ft (61m, 46m, 46m)
Floors: 16, 12, 12
July 19:

DSC02769 by sgalla04, on Flickr

Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*1620 Sansom Street* | Rittenhouse Square

Project facts

Address: 1620 Sansom Street
Status: Proposed
Developer: Southern Land
Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz
Residential: 299 units
Height: 320ft (98m)
Floors: 27
Rendering:


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

*626 North Delaware Avenue* | Northern Liberties

Project facts

Address: 626 N Delaware Avenue
Status: Proposed
Architect: Cosica Moos
Residential: 96 units
Height: 198ft (60m)
Floors: 14
Rendering:


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

Conceptual Renderings Revealed for a 42-Story Tower at 1826 Chestnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


Philly YIMBY reveals conceptual renderings for a roughly 550-foot-tall, 42-story skyscraper at 1826 Chestnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, Center City.



phillyyimby.com












_1826 Chestnut Street. Looking southeast. Credit: Goodman Properties via PhillyYIMBY.com_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

> *Philadelphia Museum Opens after Extensive Renovation Project led by Frank Gehry*
> 
> Philadelphia Museum of Art opened to the public earlier this month after completing an extensive four-year renovation and interior expansion project led by Frank Gehry. The intervention, dubbed the Core Project, focused on renewing the museum's infrastructure, creating galleries and public spaces while leaving the 1928 exterior untouched. The culmination of two decades of planning and design, the project led by the renowned architect creates a compelling vision for the future of the museum while honouring the landmark building [...]


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*The Laurel Rittenhouse*

Height: 599 feet
Floors: 48
Primary use: Residential (185 rental units, 64 condo units)
Floor area: 566,950 square feet
Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz
Developer: Southern Land Company
Contractor: Hunter Roberts Construction Group 

Upon completion, The Laurel Rittenhouse will become the tallest residential building in Philadelphia.




























*Construction Pictures from 31 March 2022





























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Arthaus*

Height: 542 feet
Floors: 47
Primary use: Residential (108 condo units)
Floor area: 382,500 square feet
Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox
Developer: Dranoff Properties
Contractor: INTECH Construction 

Arthaus is set to become Philadelphia’s second-tallest residential building (after The Laurel Rittenhouse) and the city’s tallest all-condo skyscraper.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Schuylkill Yards East*

Height: 513 feet
Floors: 34
Primary use: Office
Floor area: 930,000 square feet
Architect: Practice for Architecture and Urbanism
Developer: Brandywine Realty Trust, Drexel University


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Two Cathedral Square*

Height: 470 feet
Floors: 34
Primary use: Office, Residential
Floor area: 700,000 square feet (450,000 office, 250,000 residential)
Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz
Developer: EQT Exeter, Archdiocese of Philadelphia


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*1301 Market Street*

Height: 460 feet
Floors: 32
Primary use: Office
Floor area: 700,000+ square feet
Architect: Skidmore, Owings & Merrill
Developer: Oliver Tyrone Pulver Corporation


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Riverwalk South *

Height: 362 feet
Floors: 32
Primary use: Residential (380 units)
Architect: Gensler
Developer: PMC Property Group
Contractor: PMC Property Group


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*702 Sansom Street*

Height: 315 feet
Floors: 24
Primary use: Residential (85 units)
Architect: SLCE Architects
Developer: Toll Brothers


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Schuylkill Yards East*
> 
> Height: 513 feet
> Floors: 34
> ...


So, I know it was yeaaaaars ago but I remember once seeing visuals for some major plan for this area of Philly, with many potential skyscrapers (taller than this one). Is it still in the pipeline or has this project been scrapped ?


Alos, it is so nice to see so many vacant lots or parkings in the heart of the city finally beeing used (Artaus, Laurel, and 1301 Market, although the project is a bit underwhelming for such a premium location imo). Now it's time to do something with this huge parking by 8th & market.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*33 North 22nd Street*

Height: 328 feet
Floors: 29
Primary use: Residential (341 units)
Floor area: 456,380 square feet
Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz
Developer: PMC Property Group
Contractor: PMC Property Group


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*2301 John F. Kennedy Boulevard*

Height: 304 feet
Floors: 23
Primary use: Residential (287 units)
Floor area: 334,201 square feet
Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz
Developer: PMC Property Group
Contractor: PMC Property Group


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*2222 Market Street*

Height: 295 feet
Floors: 19
Primary use: Office
Floor area: 329,100 square feet
Architect: Gensler
Developer: Parkway Corporation
Contractor: IMC Construction 





























*Construction Pictures from 23 March 2022*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*One uCity Square*

Height: 250 feet
Floors: 13
Primary use: Office, laboratory
Floor area: 389,000 square feet
Architect: ZGF Architects
Developers: Wexford Science & Technology, University City Science Center, Ventas Inc.
Contractor: Turner Construction 





























*Construction Pictures March 8*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*One Cathedral Square*

Height: 244 feet
Floors: 23
Primary use: Residential (273 condo units)
Floor area: 251,779 square feet
Architect: Solomon Cordwell Buenz
Developers: Exeter Property Group, the Archdiocese of Philadelphia
Contractor: Hunter Roberts Construction Group 





































*Construction Pictures March 29 2022*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Drexel to partner with developer on $400M sciences lab complex.*

With plans for an 11-story life sciences lab building on campus, Drexel University is approaching the model seen at other institutions where academics and commerce coexist, Drexel president John Fry said.

Gattuso Development Partners said this week it planned to build “the city’s largest life sciences research and laboratory building” on the Drexel campus, a $400 million project on the 3200 block of Cuthbert Street that would erect a 500,000-square-foot facility on what is now athletic fields. Construction is expected to begin later this year, with completion slated for 2024.

The project is the latest in Philadelphia’s development shift toward life sciences. There are millions of square feet of announced projects as the office sector struggles after the pandemic. Mosaic Development Partners and Ensemble Real Estate Investments recently joined with Oxford Properties Group with a plan to jointly own and develop 3 million square feet of life science properties at the Navy Yard.
Developers also unveiled last year a plan to rehab the long-dormant Budd Co. Hunting Park plant for life sciences.



























Drexel to partner with developer on $400M sciences lab complex


Drexel University jumps into the life sciences lab scramble in Philadelphia with plans for a 11-story facility.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*New renderings show Penn's Landing park that will cap I-95.*

A new park at Penn's Landing that will cap I-95 and better connect Old City to the Delaware River waterfront is among Philadelphia's most anticipated development projects. 

The $225 million project, led by the Delaware River Waterfront Corporation, has been in the making for nearly a decade, a major undertaking that will bring together several local, state and federal agencies. Momentum for its completion has ebbed and flowed, but it now appears construction could begin later this year.

The city had been eager to complete the park in time for the city's semiquincentennial celebration in 2026, but it now appears unlikely that it will be finished by July 2026. However, it could be done by later that year, according to OCF Realty. 

The 11.5-acre park will span Chestnut to Walnut streets, extending over I-95 and Columbus Boulevard from Front Street to the riverfront. A second feature of the project includes extending the South Street pedestrian bridge to the east side of Columbus Boulevard, letting visitors off at the riverfront.
The new park will include an ice rink, public gardens, a play area, a pavilion and cafe, public gardens, memorials and an amphitheater at the bottom of a slope on the park's north side, against the waterfront.



























New renderings show Penn's Landing park that will cap I-95


Construction on the 11.5-acre park in Old City is expected to begin later this year. The South Street pedestrian bridge also will be extended




www.phillyvoice.com


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Washington & 10th st.


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Wallace & 13th st


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Mega IMC


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Mega IMC


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Race & 23th st. Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Frankford,Trenton & York ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Winter & 11th st ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Spring Garden & 5th st. , Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Gray's Ferry Av & 28th st. , Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Washington Av & 22nd st


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Broad street & Bainbridge st ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Summer st & 23rd st. Philadelphia 
Edgewater (expansion)


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Thompson st & 2nd st ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Multiple at once


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Trotters al & 2nd st, Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

The Laurel, Philadelphia (completion fall 2022)


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Capitol st & Reed st ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

The Arthaus, Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

32nd st & Chestnut st,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Parrish st. & Broad st ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Spring Garden st & 2nd st. ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Wawa wawa.com & Tesla tesla.com partnership had been building better supercharger net network in the Philadelphia area since 2017


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Green st & 6th st, Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Market St & 37th st. ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Market st. & 46th st. ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Thompson st. & Franklin st. ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Reed st. & 21st. St ,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Broad st & Carpenter st, Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Walnut st & 22nd st,Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

1 dock st. Philadelphia


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Schuylkill Yards East*
> 
> Height: 513 feet
> Floors: 34
> ...


*Facade Rises At 3025 John F. Kennedy Boulevard In University City, West Philadelphia*



























Facade Rises at 3025 John F. Kennedy Boulevard in University City, West Philadelphia - Philadelphia YIMBY


The area to the west of the 30th Street Station in University City, West Philadelphia, is expanding significantly, where the 14-acre Schuylkill Yards project is underway. 3025 John F. Kennedy Boulevard, the latest tower rising in the area, has reached a new milestone as curtain wall assembly has...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *The Laurel Rittenhouse*
> 
> Height: 599 feet
> Floors: 48
> ...


*Exterior Work Nearly Complete At The Laurel Rittenhouse In Rittenhouse Square, Center City.








*


















Exterior Work Nearly Complete at The Laurel Rittenhouse in Rittenhouse Square, Center City - Philadelphia YIMBY


The tallest development in Center City is wrapping exterior construction outside while work continues inside. At 1911 Walnut Street, The Laurel Rittenhouse dominates the Rittenhouse Square neighborhood. Designed by Solomon Cordwell Buenz and developed by Southern Land Company, the tower stands...



phillyyimby.com


----------



## Pain Train (Jun 18, 2021)

tahirfarid said:


> Thompson st. & Franklin st. ,Philadelphia


My God, most of these buildings are cheap, ugly garbage! Cheap 2X4 and OSB construction covered with sheet metal and/or plastic!


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Pain Train said:


> My God, most of these buildings are cheap, ugly garbage! Cheap 2X4 and OSB construction covered with sheet metal and/or plastic!


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Pain Train said:


> My God, most of these buildings are cheap, ugly garbage! Cheap 2X4 and OSB construction covered with sheet metal and/or plastic!


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Wood st & Broad st, Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Pain Train said:


> My God, most of these buildings are cheap, ugly garbage! Cheap 2X4 and OSB construction covered with sheet metal and/or plastic!


you asked for metal rock and roll


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

Race st. & 23rd st, Philadelphia


----------



## tahirfarid (11 mo ago)

3025 JFK Blvd ,Philadelphia


----------

